# 3rd Annual Antique Tractor and Engine Show



## johndeerefan (Jan 13, 2009)

*3rd Annual Antique Tractor and Engine Show - Central Kentucky*

Date: 10/23/09-10/24/09
Location: Morgantown, KY - City Park

Join us for our 2 day tractor and engine show. This year''s feature tractor will be the Case tractor. On Friday, show participants and vendors will start arriving and displaying. Saturday will be filled with numerous activities such as: Tractor and engine show, Tractor parade, Tractor games, vendor booths, kiddie tractor pull, and numerous other events. Other events will be a raffle of an IH peddle tractor, club clothing sales, and a 50-50 cash drawing raffle. All show participants will get a free barbeque lunch (courtesy of Mitchell''s barbeque) and a show participation plaque. 

Last year's show nearly doubled in size. There were about 60 tractors, numerous engines, and several antique cars on display. The Cub Cadet race team also exhibited their nascar race car. They are planning on returning to our show again this year. 

For the ladies, there will be a harvest on the square festival going on at the same time. There will be crafts, food, and activities for the kids. 

We are anticipating this year's show being even larger than last year''s show. Come and enjoy our small town hospitality, along with a fun filled weekend of activities. 

For more information and directions, please visit our website @ www.butlercokyoldiron.com or contact Tim Southerland (270) 841-8119. Please check our website periodically as it will be updated with further detailed show information, driving directions, and a facility map as the event gets closer.


----------



## johndeerefan (Jan 13, 2009)

Latest update: The Harvest on the square festival listed above has been moved to 10/31/09.


----------

